# New Geordie Member :)



## Geordie888 (Nov 11, 2020)

Morning folks

I've been reading for a few days, thought I'd sign up.

Looking to start with a grinder (waiting for a Comandante to be delivered) and a Clever Dripper.

Cheers


----------



## Folinho (Nov 6, 2020)

Morning mate and welcome!!

Enjoy your new toys


----------

